
Ask HN: Why is this person making fake GitHub PRs? - schoen
This GitHub user, first active today, is making huge PRs in random (?) projects with plausible descriptions but incorporating dozens or more of other people&#x27;s random existing commits.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HarryHamilton<p>Is this common now? What are people hoping to accomplish this way?
======
detaro
Since there are exactly 4 PRs, I bet he wants a free t-shirt....
[https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/](https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/)

------
avinassh
May be due to Hacktoberfest? [0]

[0] -
[https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com](https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com)

